# Harley Before and After Grooming



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is Harley's before and after grooming picture from yesterday. Can any of you tell me if you use a slicker brush. My groomer said to start using one on him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a handsome guy. My wife uses one occasionally,but uses the regular comb more often.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard it will break their hair so I only use it when the oak squigglies are in season because they pull them off her legs and feet so well. I'd be interested to hear about what others have to say about it.

BTW, Harley looks so cute! I love his coloring.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie!! He looks like he is very proud of the way he looks in that second picture1 LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks great. I like that he's not too short. I don't use the slicker brush. I just use a long metal comb.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is cute as a button. I brush Cicero with a Madan brush and then use a comb for a final come through. I do use a slicker at times only on his feet and legs...maybe once a week after his bath and dry. I think the slicker is okay if you use it correctiy, but can break hair if you aren't careful.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

He is soooo cute! I love his legs! 

I use a slicker brush on the legs and tail. It gets those mats before they have a chance to really tighten up. If you hold the hair on the legs up and brush down small sections at a time, it works great. I don't worry about breaking the hair because my guys are always in a short, puppy cut. I follow the slicker with a staggered tooth CC comb or a coarse butter comb and finally a Chris Christensen wooden pin brush. Or some combination of that mess.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Occasionally I use a slicker brush on Dizzie,it is very good for when he has burs and bits in his leg and under carriage fur!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

your boy is stunning ^_^ I love that happy looking face


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words about Harley. He's such a great little boy! Full of energy. I had never used a slicker brush, but was informed by the groomer that it is necessary to use with his hair. She said that is all she uses. I feel comfortable with them since they have been here for well over 30years, and I know they groom other Havanese. Also, I'm very happy when I pick Harley up from them. Off to buy a slicker brush.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aw cute, Harley looks great. 

I don't use a slicker brush but I know my groomer does. I had also heard that it can damage the coat but maybe not?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used a universal slicker (the only one my breeder recommended) when Kodi was blowing coat, because it's good at pulling out the fine baby fuzzies that cause mats. I combed him out thoroughly first, then went over him with the slicker. Used that way, it doesn't get caught in the long hair, and doesn't pull it out or break it. 

I also have a TINY slicker that I sometimes have used to break up a mat in a difficult to reach place.

The biggest problem with the slicker its that Kodi doesn't like the feel of brushes on his skin. (not even the CC pin brushes) He's fine with the comb, so that is our main grooming tool.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use a 20 year old pin brush, they just don't make them like that anymore. All my dogs love the feel of this brush. I don't use a slicker, I have one or two but they do pull hair if not used correctly, groomers use them because they get the job done faster. I also use a comb for the final comb through and sometimes on a bad mat with cornstarch. Your pup looks great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww. He looks precious in both pictures...but I know Gucci always feels really good and gets a bout of energy after her bath, and she wants to go hump her bear....I guess she's feelin' all kinds of sexy when she's clean....ound:

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kara,That Gucci is just a sexy minx!!


----------

